# Myrtle Beach Surf Reports?



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Hello All!

Headed down to Myrtle next week and was wondering what luck was being had in the surf. I know you guys are hitting 60+ degrees ocean temps so things should be heating up. Is it is still too early to catch my own bait ie finger mullet and/or sandfleas and also where is the best bait shop near the Bayview Hotel. Also would the 2nd Ave pier be worth checking out?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

surf fished today no bites, no sand fleas yet, cocina clams showing up


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

What are cocina clams?


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhtQnyH5MU0
The little clams that wash up in the surf.


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen those all my life just didn't know what they were called. How do you fish with them and what do you fish for? Pompano?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SCfishinfever said:


> I've seen those all my life just didn't know what they were called. How do you fish with them and what do you fish for? Pompano?


They're too small for bait, but it's a good sign that you're on a beach that has some life. Whiting, pompano, drum, etc will eat them (and fresh clam).


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont fish with them usually ( I have tried) but usually when they start showing up the sand fleas come after. If I can gather enough of the clams I make broth with them. Dont eat the clams they have too much sand in them lol but the broth is wonderful!


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

I need two recommendations: a good bait shop in the area for mud minnows and the best fish market/truck to get fresh shrimp.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

keeter said:


> I need two recommendations: a good bait shop in the area for mud minnows and the best fish market/truck to get fresh shrimp.


Shrimp season doesn't usually open until June. It depends on what the states catch in their test drags as to when they open it up. For mud minnows, almost everyone has them. MI Outpost, GC Bait and Tackle, Perry's Bait and Tackle, and Eugene Platts up in Cherry Grove used to but I haven't been there in ages. Fish Monger Seafood used to have mud minnows too but again, haven't been there in a while. 

So since you can't get "fresh" shrimp, what I do is go after the best eating quality shrimp you can find. As long as you avoid the round containers of "bait shrimp" that the piers sale, you should be fine.


----------

